
Stereotypes about Native Americans and alcohol debunked - cpncrunch
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160209110402.htm
======
bobby_9x
Oh? What about these studies:

"Native Americans and Alaskan Natives are five times more likely than other
ethnicities in the United States to die of alcohol-related causes"

[http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/arh301/3-4.htm](http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/arh301/3-4.htm)

~~~
dragonwriter
There is nothing incompatible with a finding that Native Americans and Alaskan
Natives are more likely to die of alcohol-related causes than other
ethnicities and one that Native Americans are more likely to abstain from
drinking, and have similar heavy and binge drinking rates to Whites.

(1) Native Americans is not the same group as Native Americans and Alaskan
Natives, and

(2) "other ethnicities" (than Native American and Alaskan Natives) is not the
same group as Whites, and

(3) Probably most significantly, its possible for similar overall problem
drinking behavior to go along with different rates of alcohol-related death
(this would be expected, e.g., if one group had substantially worse access to
health care, such that similar results of problem drinking were more likely to
result in death.)

